# chick pix



## annlouise (Jul 29, 2012)

my cute little bundles of fluff


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Starting to feather out. Cute little guys.. What are they?


----------



## annlouise (Jul 29, 2012)

i have no clue we had to buy fertile eggs as we have no roo so its pot luck for us.its the first time we have had a broody so we weren't all that organised in picking eggs carefully.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

cute birds ya got there.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

I'll show you a pic of a chick of mine, it looks just like one of yours, which is now a partridge color hen. The one with the racing stripes.. Lol


----------



## annlouise (Jul 29, 2012)

cogburn said:


> I'll show you a pic of a chick of mine, it looks just like one of yours, which is now a partridge color hen. The one with the racing stripes.. Lol


do you have a pic of what she looks like now??


----------



## annlouise (Jul 29, 2012)

rob said:


> cute birds ya got there.


thanks rob i think so but i am definitely biased lol


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

They are gorgeous. So many colors and patterns. Nice variety when they get older. Kinda like a rainbow flock. I just cannot wait for some of my own.....


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Beautiful happy healthy babies! They each are just absolutely beautiful! Congratulations.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Sorry been out all day... I'll get a pic of her now, they fly up to the brooder pen at night and I lock them up. In the morning I turn them loose and I'll catch her and snap a photo then.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Here ya go...


----------



## annlouise (Jul 29, 2012)

so beautiful!!!


----------

